# Saturday JEOPARDY



## luckytrim (Oct 7, 2012)

Saturday JEOPARDY
  Highlight between the brackets to see the "question"........  
JEOPARDY- 3-LETTER WORDS
1. ($400)- A Tibetan ox, or to talk persistently
[ what is yak ?]
2. ($1200)- A dog with a short, flattened nose, or the short,  flattened nose itself
[ what is pug ? ]
3. ($2000)- Although roosters crow, crows emit this  sound
[ what is caw ?]

Double JEOPARDY- PSYCH 101
4.($800)- Carl Jung coined this term to describe an  introspective person
[ what is introvert ?]
5. ($2400)- Machine that's commonly called a lie  detector
[what is polygraph ?]
6. ($4000)- An inactive drug given in place of a real one; it  might work on the power of suggestion
[what is placebo ? ]
Final JEOPARDY- LAKES & RIVERS
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
 American river only 33 miles shorter than the  Mississippi
[ what is the Missouri ? ]


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 7, 2012)

I got them all!!!

Barbara, stay away from my crayons.


----------

